# Best way to WOW you're friends with your new Droid BIONIC



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Just tried the webtop hack to play it through the tv in my living room with everybody around, and I can tell I made alot of people jealous "WOOO what phone is that???", and didn't have to spend a penny on it. It's funny how everyone hates on webtop, when this is one of the coolest features to come to an android phone in a while. People are saying they don't want to upgrade until something comes out that really is different and new, this is it.


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey, this is my new Bionic usually works.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Also lets me play some games fullscreen, I couldn't normally because its portrait mode only.



gatzbyrico said:


> Hey, this is my new Bionic usually works.


what?


----------



## krazienluv10 (Sep 25, 2011)

lol....


----------



## FastKatt (Jul 16, 2011)

I get it!


gatzbyrico said:


> Hey, this is my new Bionic usually works.


"When it's not loosing its network & has to be put in&out of Airplane Mode"...


----------



## jamesbond71272 (Oct 4, 2011)

FastKatt said:


> I get it!"When it's not loosing its network & has to be put in&out of Airplane Mode"...


Come on now, if you haven't asked questions at your local Verizon store.. don't hate on it. The PRL Version # is wrong and they need to put the right one in for your area and do a battery pull and your good. No more network issues.


----------



## FastKatt (Jul 16, 2011)

jamesbond71272 said:


> Come on now, if you haven't asked questions at your local Verizon store.. don't hate on it. The PRL Version # is wrong and they need to put the right one in for your area and do a battery pull and your good. No more network issues.


Please explain...
I was told it's a software issue & it won't be fixed til mid November...

Swyped on my Droid Bionic, sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

wait what? What do you do if you are rooted? Use LPP and hide SU?


----------



## FastKatt (Jul 16, 2011)

My PRL is 15044 it should be 15061...
Neither the store or the operator knew how to push an update that would correct the problem...
It had been escalated...
We'll see what happens in the next few days.
Thanks for the heads up

Swyped on my Droid Bionic, sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

my PRL is 15027....


----------



## Underwater Mike (Oct 6, 2011)

FastKatt said:


> Please explain...
> I was told it's a software issue & it won't be fixed til mid November...


Same here.


----------



## FastKatt (Jul 16, 2011)

I checked today,...
My PRL version is now: 15061

We'll see if my issues are fixed, or if I still loose my network.


----------



## cyberLURKER (Jul 25, 2011)

Testing a theory... I am on day two of "No network loss" only thing I have done is left wifi on


----------



## FastKatt (Jul 16, 2011)

I was thinking that going from Data to WiFi to Data was the problem...

Swyped on my Droid Bionic, sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## dspolen (Jun 7, 2011)

You can't change you're prl with Lte. That's only for 3g.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

I have my LTE off and phone is in 3G mode..


----------



## FastKatt (Jul 16, 2011)

Even with the PRL changed...
I am still loosing my data connection...

Guess I wait 'til mid-November...


----------



## JKoeringMN (Sep 15, 2011)

I recently had an issue where I wasn't connecting to 4g for more than second before it would turn off. Solid 3g though. of course my phone is rooted so I FXZ back to stock and make it look good before I took it in . Anyway, they replaced the sim card and now I haven't had any issues.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

FastKatt said:


> Even with the PRL changed...
> I am still loosing my data connection...
> 
> Guess I wait 'til mid-November...


That sounds like you may have a bad phone... Never lost data here...


----------



## FastKatt (Jul 16, 2011)

JKoeringMN said:


> I recently had an issue where I wasn't connecting to 4g for more than second before it would turn off. Solid 3g though. of course my phone is rooted so I FXZ back to stock and make it look good before I took it in . Anyway, they replaced the sim card and now I haven't had any issues.


It must suck having to go threw all that...
My store doesn't care that my phone is rooted.
I only have to return to stock if I need to replace the unit.

I've already replaced my SIM to try and fix the network issue, but it was before my PRL was changed?
I'm going to try and tough it out til the software update in Nov., I HATE resetting my phone.
We'll see how it goes


----------



## JKoeringMN (Sep 15, 2011)

"FastKatt said:


> It must suck having to go threw all that...
> My store doesn't care that my phone is rooted.
> I only have to return to stock if I need to replace the unit.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if they would just overlook the fact that its rooted. I figured I would err on the side of caution and completely go back to stock. Especially if whatever the problem may have been warranted a new phone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------

